# I will never forget it and maybe I can help you



## lluvioso1

Hi everybody,

I want to say *informally* to a person *"I will never forget it and maybe one day I can help you."*

Here is my try: *"Sosem felejtem el és lehet hogy egyszer megtudom elmenni."*

Is it correct? 

Thank you.


----------



## AndrasBP

Hi,

The first part (sosem felejtem el) is correct but the end of the sentence looks like there's been some kind of misunderstanding.
"Elmenni" means "to go away", not "help". 

It should be "*sosem felejtem el, és lehet, hogy egyszer tudok neked segíteni*".


----------



## lluvioso1

AndrasBP said:


> Hi,
> 
> The first part (sosem felejtem el) is correct but the end of the sentence looks like there's been some kind of misunderstanding.
> "Elmenni" means "to go away", not "help".
> 
> It should be "*sosem felejtem el, és lehet, hogy egyszer tudok neked segíteni*".



First of all, thank you so much for your help.

As far as the last part of the sentence is concerned, I should say that I actually extracted this sentence here benefiting from a cartoon I watched. Here is the part that includes the sentence I asked for:





Well, here, I hear *megtudom elmenni* as the last two words. What are these, actually? Also, I believe; after *felejtem, *the cartoon character says a long word (which I cannot understand truly due to the rapid talk) instead of *el. *

Hungarian can be confusing when spoken fast, but I am determined.


----------



## AndrasBP

lluvioso1 said:


> Here is the part that includes the sentence I asked for:


"Sosem felejtem el kedvességed (your kindness) és lehet, hogy egyszer *meg tudom hálálni*."

The verb "*meghálál*" means "to show your gratitude".


----------



## lluvioso1

AndrasBP said:


> "Sosem felejtem el kedvességed (your kindness) és lehet, hogy egyszer *meg tudom hálálni*."
> 
> The verb "*meghálál*" means "to show your gratitude".


Wow, thank you so much. I didn't think that way that the word 'gratitude' would fit in there.


----------

